
Keurig and InBev move forward with at-home cocktail maker - mimixco
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/03/19/budweisers-parent-and-keurig-move-forward-with-at-home-cocktail-maker.html
======
mimixco
Is it just me or doesn't this seem like a terrible idea? It's wasteful,
expensive, limiting, and overly complicated. The pods will only contain tiny
amounts of alcohol, too.

